# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety >  Pionner που βγάζει καπνούς

## Danza

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. έχω ενα ραδιοcd pionner (το είχα αγοράσει απο μαγαζί πρίν κανα 2 μηνο ολοκαίνουργιο), έπαιζε κανονικά αλλα μια μέρα σταμάτησε.. το remote δεν έδινε τάση στους ενισχυτές και όταν το άναβες εκανε κάτι ''τσάφ'' απο μέσα και έβγαζε για 2sec καπνούς   :Shocked:   στην ψύκτρα πίσω έχει υγρό απο ηλεκτρολυτικούς και όπως κοίταξα μέσα στον εσωτερικό ενισχυτή 5-6 ποδαράκια ειναι κατάμαυρα και κολλημένα μεταξύ τους.. τί μπορεί να έχει πάθει? φτιάχνεται? απο τί μπορεί να έγινε? όλες οι συνδέσεις ήταν πάρα πολυ καλές και χωρίς βραχυκύκλωμα   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lynx

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. έχω ενα ραδιοcd pionner (το είχα αγοράσει απο μαγαζί πρίν κανα 2 μηνο ολοκαίνουργιο), έπαιζε κανονικά αλλα μια μέρα σταμάτησε..


Δεν σε πιστευω Danza! συνηθος με εκπλησεις ευχαριστα!   :frown: 
εγγυηση δεν εχεις? γυρνα το πισω και μην ρωτας τι και πως.

δεν νομιζω να εισαι crazy να κατσεις να ασχοληθεις να το φτιαξεις?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Danza

κοιτα.. εγγυηση έχει αλλα επειδης ''στο Ελλάντα'' ζούμε.. ειναι ικανοί να μου πούν οτι δεν ισχύει γιατι δεν τιν είχα στείλει μεσα σε 10 μέρες όπως γράφει και να το πληρώσω παραπάνω απο όσο το πήρα.. οπότε ρωτάω για αυτήν την περίπτωση περισσότερο να δώ τι φταίει.. (δεν του χω βάλει χέρι)

----------


## hlektrologos000

> κοιτα.. εγγυηση έχει αλλα επειδης ''στο Ελλάντα'' ζούμε.. ειναι ικανοί να μου πούν οτι δεν ισχύει γιατι δεν τιν είχα στείλει μεσα σε 10 μέρες όπως γράφει και να το πληρώσω παραπάνω απο όσο το πήρα.. οπότε ρωτάω για αυτήν την περίπτωση περισσότερο να δώ τι φταίει.. (δεν του χω βάλει χέρι)


Δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο που λες για την εγγυηση ......
Η εγγυηση του καθε προιοντος πλεον ειναι η αποδειξη αγορας.

Αλλα υποψιαζομε οτι ιδη το εχεις σκαλισει το μηχανημα και πως να το πας τωρα....  :Embarassed:

----------


## Danza

Ούτε γρατζουνιά δεν έχει   :Shocked:   τα ποδαράκια που ανέφερα φένωνται απο πίσω χωρίς να βγάλεις το καπάκι.. τους είχα πάρει τηλέφωνο και μου χανε πεί οτι έπρεπε να είχα στείλει την εγγύηση εντός 10 ημερών απο την αγορα και οτι πλέον αν το αναλάβουν θα πρέπει να το πληρώσω κανονικότατα..

----------


## amiga

Αυτόι δεν έπρεπε να στο πούνε.Πάρτους και απειλησέ τους με καταγγελείες στην pionner.

----------


## homo mathematicus

> Αυτόι δεν έπρεπε να στο πούνε.Πάρτους και απειλησέ τους με καταγγελείες στην pionner.


Ετσι, έτσι!!  θέλει να τους βάλει δάχτυλο η pionner.   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Danza

Aπο αυτό το μαγαζί δεν το περίμενα να έχει τέτοια αντιμετόπιση... (δεν θα αναφερθώ σε επωνυμίες κλπ για ευνόητους λόγους).. θα κάνω ακόμα μια προσπάθεια και βλέπουμε...

----------


## radioamateur

Παιδιά υπάρχει και η ένωση καταναλωτών.Η ευρωπαϊκή εγγύηση απ'όσο γνωρίζω είναι δύο χρόνια για ηλεκτρονικά προϊόντα και όχι ενας χρόνος όπως συμβαίνει στην Ελλάδα από ορισμένους.
Αν δεν βρεις το δίκιο σου θα πας και να διαμαρτυρηθείς την ώρα που έχει κόσμο.Εδώ μιλάμε για λεφτά και όχι για κουκιά.Η εγγύηση & η απόδειξη αγοράς που συνοδεύει κάθε προϊόν αποτελούν αδιάψευστα τεκμήρια για τα δικαίωματα του καναλωτή & τη δεύσμευση της εταιρείας απέναντι σου.
Στείλε και επώνυμη έγγραφη επιστολή ή email στη μαμά εταιρεία του προϊόντος στο εξωτερικό όμως όχι στην Ελλάδα.Να αναφέρεσαι στις επωνυμίες των εταιρειών πωλήσεων για να μαθαίνουμε & εμείς να αποφεύγουμε τους όποιους απαράδεκτους & προπαντός να μη φοβάσαι.
Ορισμένες εταιρείες έχουν την νοοτροπία των πωλήσεων χωρίς επιστροφές.Αυτό πρέπει να σταματήσει για να μάθουν να πουλάνε ποιοτικά προϊόντα ευρωπαϊκών προδιαγραφών και όχι κινέζικων.

----------


## pet

οντως για τέτοιο προιόν η εγγύηση ισχύει απο το serial number, είτε αγοράσθηκε
μέσω αποκλειστικού εισαγωγέα για την ελλάδα (αναλαμβάνει αυτός) είτε αγοράστηκε
απο ευρωπαική ένωση (που αν το προιόν καλύπτεται με πανευρωπαική εγγυήση ---
κάτι πολύ λογικό για εξάρτημα `αυτοκινήτου`) θα πρέπει να σε καλύπτει πάλι ο ίδιος.

ψάχτο με την εγγύηση, στο υπουργείο αναπτυξης θα βρείς και τα πιντιεφ αλλά καλύτερα
να πάρεις ινστιτούτο καταναλωτή 1540 νομίζω

μπορείς να πάρεις και να ρωτήσεις σε ανταγωνιστή αντιπρόσωπο, θα την κάνουν αυτοί την
καταγγελία στην pioneer  :Smile:

----------


## antonis_p

μιλας με την αντιπροσωπεια και οχι με το μαγαζι που το αγορασες,
το γραφει νομιζω και η εγγυηση.

----------

